# Stinky Black Tank……



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello everyone! After 2 uses of the black tank, I can tell already that it needs to be cleaned out thoroughly. Pew-weee………I know I have read in the past about several people using the Tornado and the Quickie flush, which I know would do the job quite well, but has anyone used the Swivel Stick? It sounds like it would work about the same way just not as convenient. I’m not that energetic in installing either the Tornado or the Quickie flush right now. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Jack Hollister said:


> Hello everyone! After 2 uses of the black tank, I can tell already that it needs to be cleaned out thoroughly. Pew-weee&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I know I have read in the past about several people using the Tornado and the Quickie flush, which I know would do the job quite well, but has anyone used the Swivel Stick? It sounds like it would work about the same way just not as convenient. I'm not that energetic in installing either the Tornado or the Quickie flush right now. Thanks for your opinions.


I am sure it will work fine.......basically the same principal as the fixed mounted flush systems you mentioned..........the fixed ones are just easier to use and quicker as you don't need to drag a hose in the camper...........

Our Tank smells like a rose Bush..........


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Dragging a hose through the TT to the toilet works, but can be messy. Somewhere on this site is a nice photo of a mod put in by a budding genius--it's a flap-closed access hole in the side of the TT, behind the cabinet below the sink. Just flip open the flap, and stick the hose through to give you water to wash out the black tank. That access idea is really a neat one. I'm putting that in after my inaugural cruise that starts Thursday--no time to do it in the last 3 days before departure.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I use one. It takes a little longer to work but I've had good luck with it. I use a clear plastic elbow on the discharge so I can monitor what is coming out, snake the hose and stick through a window and stick in the toilet and let it fly. I'm lucky in that I have a discharge in my backyard so I don't have to hold up anyone else while cleaning the tank. I think that the built in ones would work faster but I usually run the stick for about 5 to 10 min. till I get most of the gunk out. I also allow the tank to partially fill a couple of times to force the last of the gunk out. I got mine for $20 because the tank was getting bad.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like in addition to cleaning, work on someone preventative maintenance. Before the weekend put a couple gallons of water in with chemicals of your choice. Then before you dump, fill it up past 3/4 to make sure there's enough liquid to wash out the solids .


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I use the tornado and the stick along with chemicals. I flush till clear. Just got a clear elbow but havn't tried it yet. Doesn't stink when I'm done. Should be a visual treat. ---Mike


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Remember you can put a couple capfuls of pinesol cleaner in the black tank between cleanings to make it smell better also.


----------

